# Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hi Community,

mein Bruder hat mir während dem Betrieb in den Kühler meiner Gainward GTX 460 GS gelangt .
Dummerweise hatte ich den Kühler zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf 90% Leistung (Versuche wegen zu hoher GPU-Temparatur 70°C+).
Das Ergebnis: ZWEI ABGESCHRAMMTE LÜFTERBLÄTTER !!!!

Jetzt brauche ich natürlich einen neuen Kühler, gerne auch etwas teurer (40-50€), dafür halt schön leise.

Was gibt es denn für ne GTX460 von gainward für Alternativen ???


----------



## dj*viper (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

auweia, finger ab? ^^


----------



## david430 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

versuche doch, die plastikabdeckung abzuschrauben, müsste eig sehr einfach gehen, und dann 2 120mm lüfter mit kabelbindern draufpacken. müsste eig gut gehen. kühler gibts meines wissens noch net für die 460, weil sie andere lochabstände hat...


----------



## Kaktus (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Zumal hier das Problem ist, die Gainward ist nicht im Referenzdesigne. Es wird kaum einen passenden Kühler für die Karte geben, selbst wenn Kühler für die 460 da wären. Den Vorschlag mit den selbst dran gebauten 120mm Lüfter dürfte der einzig vernünftige sein. Außer du schreibst Gainward an und fragst ob man da was machen kann. 

Zumal ich mich frage wie dein Bruder überhaupt an die Grafikkarte kommen konnte.


----------



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

nein, der Finger ist noch dran .

Ich hatte gerade die Seitenwand des Cases weg, weil ich mich selbst vom Luftstrom der gerade etwas hochgestellten Kühlung überzeugen wollte.
Wohlbemerkt den Luftstrom und nicht die Robustheit der Rotorblätter .
 Soll ich wirklich 2 normale Kühler draufpacken ??
Wie soll ich die bitteschön ordentlich befestigen, ohne an die Platine zu kommen ???


----------



## Marauder (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Es ist nicht die schönste Methode, aber Kabelbinder leisten in so einem Fall immer gute Dienste. Meistens lassen sich diese ohne Fingerverluste an den Kühlrippen befestigen.


----------



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

was ist wenn ich die karte einschicke ??

Oder kann ich irgendwo ersatzteile bestellen ??


----------



## Kaktus (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Man kann 2 normale Lüfter drauf schnallen, eben mit Kabelbinder. Ansonsten... wie gesagt, schreib Gainward einfach mal an.


----------



## Marauder (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Jo, aber das müsste dann sehr kulant sein, Lüfterblätter schrammen halt nicht einfach so ab...


----------



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

naja, dass das kein garantiefall ist. ist ja wohl klar.........
Wird dann halt was kosten.
......mein bruder zahlts ja.........


----------



## schlappe89 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Soweit ich weiß kann man auf Gainward Karten ganz normale VGA Kühler moniteren.
Mess doch mal die Lochabstände und erkundige dich ob es dafür Kühler gibt.
Ansonsten würde ich es mit einem 120mm Lüfter probieren.


----------



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

wie muss ich den lochabstand messen (wohl eher wo?) ?
Bin noch ein relativer Anfänger (15)..............


----------



## schlappe89 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Naja wenn du die Karte ausgebaut hast legst du sie mit dem Lüfter nach unten auf den Boden, dann misst du den Abstand der Schrauben die ich hier markiert hab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann würde ich mich erkundigen ob es Kühler mit diesem Lochabstand gibt.

Auf die Idee bin ich gekommen als ich gesehen hab dass edel-grafikkarten.de 460GTX mit dem Heidi Kühler von EKL verkauft. Und diese 460GTX Karten sehen aus wie die von Gainward.


----------



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

der Lochabstand von Scheaubenmitte, zu Schraubenmitte beträgt ca. 53mm.

Danke für den Aufwand .


----------



## BrainChecker (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich habe ne interressante Idee :

Man schneidet/sägt zwei öffnungen in die kunstoffabdeckung der Graka (wo der Lüfter drin sitzt).
Auf diese Öffnungen setzt man 92mm Lüfter (2stück), dass würde genau passen.

Optisch so gemeint  (Gelbe Quadrate für Lüfter) :

http://img695.imageshack.us/i/gtx460idee.jpg/


----------



## schlappe89 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Sehr gute Idee.
Ich würde mir zwei Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XE2 Rev. 3.0, 92x92x25mm, 1800rpm, 65m³/h, 21dB(A) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland + einen Y-Adapter kaufen und zusammen an den Lüfteranschluss der Grafikkarte stecken.
Die Lüfter sind auf 40% (min. Drehzahl bei 460GTX) sehr leise, die Kühlleistung sollte auch gut reichen.

Diese hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a368855.html haben eine max. Drehzahl von 1400. Die könnten auch funktionieren und wären noch leiser.


----------



## TCB007 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Die Platine der Gainward GTX 460 soll laut PCGH 10/2010 die Bohrungen für den Kühler quadratisch angeordnet haben. Auch Edel Grafikarten verwendet diesen Kühler laut PCGH 10/2010 auf Gainward / Palit Modelen. 

Alpenföhn Heidi:
Heidi

Edel Grafikkarten GTX 460:
GTX 460 Heidi Extreme Edition | 140mm Lüfter-

Leider finden sich auf der Seite des Herstellers keine Lochabstände, auf http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...rafikkartenkuehler-im-Test/Luftkuehlung/Test/ findet sich dieses Details leider auch nicht. Aber die Abmaße von 134 x 127 x 47 Millimetern sind schon mal nützlich. Gibt es vielleicht jemand im Forum der den Alpenföhn Heidi hat und bei den Bohrungen mal nachmessen kann?

 Überlege mir selber diesen GPU Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## BrainChecker (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Die Lochabstände passen überein, denn die gtx 460 heidi edition nutzt das Palit/Gainward Platinenlayout (aktuelle PCGH).

Wird gekauft !!!
Brauch ich noch was anderes zum kühlen ???


----------



## schlappe89 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Passive Kühlkörperchen sind ja dabei, also brauchst du sonst nichts.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Wärmeleitpaste eventuell - AC MX-2 (leitet keinen Strom)


----------



## BrainChecker (9. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Achtung !!!!!!!!

*Die normale GTX 460 GS von Gainward lässt sich trotz ihres Layouts nicht problemlos mit einem EKL Alpenföhn Heidi bestücken !!!!

*Ich habe heute meinen Kühler bekommen, und musste leider Feststellen, dass die normale Gainward-Platine nicht mit dem normalen Alpenföhn kompitabel ist.

Doch langsam ......

Das Problem ist, dass bei korrekter Montage der zweite dvi-Anschluss der GraKa im Weg wäre (ca. 0.5cm zu hoch).
Allerdings lässt sich mit einem Dremel o.ä. dieser kleine Abschnitt der Kühllamellen ohne Probleme entfernen.
Dann passt der geniale Vga-Kühler problemlos auf die Graka .

Jetzt sitzt der Kühler also in meinem immer noch nicht funktionierenden PC
(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...me/116579-pc-ruhestand-error-2.html):daumen2:....

Bilder der Modi werde ich morgen nachreichen !!!!


----------



## csms (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

HI
Auf die Gainward(Palit)passt der MK 13.Dazu einen leisen Lüfter.Die Montage ist auch nicht zu schwer.Habe diesen selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit
MfG


----------



## BrainChecker (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

ja, dass is ein edles teil.....

kostet allerdings 20€ mehr wie der alpenföhn....

ging der MK 13 ohne irgendwelche Umbauten auf die gtx 460 ?


----------



## TCB007 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Es gibt keine Platzprobleme? Keine 'Kollision' der Heat Pipes der MK-13 mit den Videoanschlüssen einer Gainward / Palit Karte die ja kürzer als das Referenzdesign ist? Ein Foto wäre hilfreich.

Hier hat man befürchtet, dass zu wenig Platz ist:
[Sammelthread] Prolimatech Co. MK-13 - Seite 20 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## csms (10. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hi
Ich habe weder Platzprobleme noch stösst der irgendwo an.Mit dem Bild habe ich leider keine Ahnung wie das hier funktioniert(Grösse und so)Muss ich mal testen.Umbauten musste ich auch nicht machen.
Mfg


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hallo,

Die Lochabstände der GS sind: 


*Horizontal: 53 mm*
*Vertikal: 53 mm*
*Diagonal: 75 mm*
gruß Christoph


----------



## csms (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Nochmal Hi
Habe soeben Bilder in mein Album gestellt.Denke mal die kannste Dir anschauen?!
MfG Csms


----------



## csms (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin am testen wie das mit den Bildern geht.Sorry wenns nicht geht.MfG


----------



## TCB007 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die schnelle Anwort und die Fotos (wenn man das zweite http// aus dem Link löscht funktioniert es: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48499-csms-albums-gf-460-3409.html). 

Es scheint sich um die 768 MB Version zu handeln wie zu sehen auf:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48499-csms-albums-gf-460-3409-picture56303-imgp2075.html

Wenn man sich die beiden Bilder
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48499-csms-albums-gf-460-3409-picture56300-imgp2072.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/48499-csms-albums-gf-460-3409-picture56301-imgp2073.html
anschaut sieht man keinen zweiten oberen Video-Anschluss.

Der ist zu sehen auf den 1 GB und 2 GB Versionen:
http://www.palit.biz/enews/event/de/GTX460_2GB/Palit-GTX460_2GB-Newsletter-de.php
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...n/Grafikkarte/News/bildergalerie/?iid=1399991
http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/gainward_nvidia_geforce_gtx_460_glh/s03.php

Daher berüchte ich, dass der MK-13 eventuell nur auf die 768 MB GTX 460 von Gainward / Palit passt. Für die 1GB und 2GB Versionen würde dann wahrscheinlich nur der Alpenföhn "Heidi" passen.


----------



## BrainChecker (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Halt....

Der Alpenföhn Heidi passt ebenfalls nur auf die Palit/Gainward Platine mit einem DVI-Monitoranschluss.
Für die 1/2GB-Version, müssen einige Kühllamellen um ca. 1cm gekürzt werden !!!


----------



## TCB007 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ah ok, danke für den Hinweis. 

Wie ist das wenn man SLI nutzen möchte und die Kühlrippen genauso wie beim MK-13 stehen sollen:
http://www.prolimatech.com/images/photos/MK-13/mk-13_compatible_01.png

Wenn man also mit zwei Lüften beide GPU Kühler anblasen möchte. Ungefähr wie auf
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee12/markrochester/IMG_0195.jpg
nur, dass die Lüfter weiter unten sein sollen, um beide GPU Kühler anzublasen.

Bilder von Deiner Modifikation des Alpenföns Heidi wären eine tolle Sache.


----------



## BrainChecker (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Heute Abend kommen die Bilder...

Leider ohne Im-PC-eingebaut-Bilder, da mein Mainboard gerade eingeschickt ist !!!


----------



## csms (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hi
Ja hast Recht.Mit 2 DVI wirds woll eng.
Hab ich mit meiner mal Glück gehabt.
MfG


----------



## BrainChecker (11. September 2010)

*Alpenföhn Heidi Kühler-Mod GTX 460*

Hi Community,

anschließend nun die versprochenen Bilder meines Mods, welche zeigen, wie ich den berühmten EKL Alpenföhn Heidi auf meine Gainward GTX 460 GS 
(1024mb) montiert habe :

http://img690.imageshack.us/i/dscf9002w.jpg/

So sieht die GraKa mit Heidi aus.


http://img827.imageshack.us/i/dscf9005.jpg/


hier sieht man ganz deutlich, dass der obere DVI-Anschluss eigentlich im Weg ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://img835.imageshack.us/i/dscf9006.jpg/

Doch irgendwie passt es trotzdem 

http://img695.imageshack.us/i/dscf9008.jpg/

Wenn man nämlich die wenigen Kühllamellen, die nur etwa 0.5cm zu lang und, auch in etwa, zu breit sind, mit z.B. einem Dremel o.ä. kürzt.
Nicht ganz ungefährlich, aber das Resultat ist echt gut !!!

Super Kühlleistung und Ultraleise.
Bei "Heidi" sind auch genug kleine Passivkühlerchen mitgeliefert, um all den anderen Quatch abzudecken.

Hier noch einmal der Link zu den Bildern :

ImageShack Album - 5 images


----------



## elohim (11. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

ah, danke @brainchecker für die bilder. 
ich werde mir auch demnächst eine gtx 460 zulegen. die gigabyte und die msi cyclone sollen ja recht leise kühler haben... 
werde aber denk ich darauf warten, dass arctic cooling einen passenden kühler rausbringt, welcher wohl noch diesen monat erhältlich sein soll.


----------



## Folterknecht (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

@Brainchecker:

Einen Furmarkscreen (Settings-> Anhang) + GPU-Z Sennsorreiter würd mich ja mal interessieren, Lüfterdrehzahl bitte nicht vergessen.

Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## TCB007 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

@Brainchecker:
Lässt sich der Kühler auch so montieren, dass die Krümmung der Heatpipes zum DVI Anschluss gerichtet sind oder kommen dann die Kühlrippen soweit nach unten, dass sich die Grafikkarte nicht mehr ins Mainboard stecken lässt?


----------



## BrainChecker (12. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

@ Folterknecht :

einen Furmark kann ich momentan nicht durchführen, weil mein PC noch streikt.

@TCB007 :

Wenn man den Kühler irgendwie anders monitiert (seitlich), würde man zwar nicht die Kühllamellen stutzen müssen, aber dann lässt sich die GraKa nicht mehr in den PCI-E slot stecken.


----------



## d0ORk (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Würde nicht dieser Kühler auf ne Gainward GTX460 passen?

Arctic Cooling

http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/images/userfiles/vga34_retail_back_web


----------



## BrainChecker (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

wahrscheinlich schon.
Aber auch hier das Problem, dass die verwendete GraKa keine übereinander liegenden DVI-Ports hat, das heißt, dass die Lamellen wieder beschnitten werden müssten.


----------



## d0ORk (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

ok, also doch noch bischen abwarten


----------



## BrainChecker (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

naja, es gibt ja auch die gtx460 im referenz design, die evetl. ,wie das modell bei arctic cooling, die DVI-Ports passend hat.
Allerdings ist auch zu beachten, dass die Lochabstände der verschiedenen Hersteller variieren (mehrere GTX460 layouts).
So passt der Alpenföhn heidi auf das Gainward/palit layout, aber evetl.  nicht auf das standart.
Andersrum könnte es mit dem kühler von artic cooling sein !!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

TTP ist zu groß. Daher AC L2 Pro oder der gute alte VF900-Cu.

Auf eine Standard GTX 460 passt nichts, was offiziell releast ist. Der Shaman und Setsugen II aber werden passen.


----------



## d0ORk (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ja, ich hab die Gainward GTX460 (GS). 
Da passt dann im Moment wohl nur dieser Heidilüfter, aber auch nur wenn man davor den Dremel schwingt.
Mal gespannt, ob da noch ne richtige Lösung kommt.


----------



## riotmilch (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich persönlich fänds ja ganz knorke, wenn einer, der den Kühler wechselt gleich ein TuT dazu schreibt, am besten noch mit Bildern ^^
*dabei zu Chimera rüber schielt*


----------



## d0ORk (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



> TTP ist zu groß. Daher AC L2 Pro oder der gute alte VF900-Cu.


Würde der VF900 auf das Gainward Design passen? Von den Abmessungen müsste es ja eigentlich hinkommen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hab ich doch geschrieben ... ich mach dir mal ein Bild die Tage.


----------



## elohim (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

prolimatech hat seit ein paaar tagen ein gtx 460 kompatibles kit für den mk-13 kühler rausgebracht.

News


http://www.prolimatech.com/products/accessories/GTX460 Adapter Kit.html


----------



## elohim (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> TTP ist zu groß. Daher AC L2 Pro oder der gute alte VF900-Cu.
> 
> Auf eine Standard GTX 460 passt nichts, was offiziell releast ist. Der Shaman und Setsugen II aber werden passen.



taugt denn der l2 pro für die gtx460 was kühlleistung angeht? edelgrafikkarten haben den ja verbaut. hätte den eh noch hier auf meiner alten 8800GT, wäre natürlich die günstigste lösung.


----------



## bose (17. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hallo.
Ich habe mal versucht den Zalman VF900-CU zu montieren.
Hat auch funktioniert, allerdings ist die Kühlfläche wohl zu gering ^^
http://666kb.com/i/bmrbmvjgat7gtz6gy.jpg
Bei 90°C hab ich Furmark ausgemacht.


----------



## je87 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

hmm...also der mk-13 und irgendwelche bastellösungen sind mir persönlich zu riskant bzw. zu teuer. bin mal gespannt, wie lange es dauert, bis für diese karte ordentliche kühler für unter 20€ rauskommen, die auch mit möglichst allen designs harmonieren. meine laute palit sonic nervt mich nämlich total unter last.
ich denke auch, das ein angepasster AC L2 Pro (liegen dem auch kühlkörper für die spannungswandler bei? für die rams wohl ja, wenn auch nur aus alu, aber das ist ja schon mal deutlich besser, als wie aktuell gar keine (und ja, in dem fall kann ich wohl "als wie" schreiben^^)) sicher eine feine sache wäre.
sobald es positives in der richtung zu vermelden gibt, erfährt man das hoffentlich auch hier


----------



## bose (18. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Was heißt denn "angepasster AC L2 Pro"?
Was muss denn angepasst werden?
Bin jetzt auf der suche nach einem neuen und der MK13 ist mir zu teuer.


----------



## flashleitz (20. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Moinsen,

@bose,hast du dir auf Seite 4 das "modding" des Alpenfön von Brainchecker mal angesehen


----------



## bose (20. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hi.
Ja ha ich, aber der ist viel zu groß.
Ich habe zwar nur eine PCI Karte drin, würde auch passen, aber ich befürchte, dass der Lüfter dann icht genug Luft ziehen kann.
Oder ich muss mir dann noch einen slim Lüfter kaufen.

Das blöde ist nur, jetzt muss ich nur einen Slim Lüfter finden, der einen 4-Pin PWM hat, weil da ein schöner Adapter bei liegt, damit er auch wieder auf der Grafikkarte befestigt werden kann.
Bis jetzt finde ich nur den Scythe Slip Stream Slim und der hat einen 3-Pin PWM


----------



## mcmarky (20. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



bose schrieb:


> Hat auch funktioniert, allerdings ist die Kühlfläche wohl zu gering ^^
> http://666kb.com/i/bmrbmvjgat7gtz6gy.jpg
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bose (20. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ja hab ich.
Keine Ahnung woran es gelegen hat.


----------



## Chimera (22. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ach ja, für alle die auf den Twin Turbo Pro warten, hab da leider ne unangenehme News: hab mir soeben mal Bilder einer Karte mit diesem Kühler angeschaut (AXLE GTX 460). Leider wurde effektiv nur die Halteplatte um 4 Löcher erweitert, aber die Kupferfläche selber ist gleich geblieben. Nun deckt diese aber leider nicht den ganzen Heatspreader ab, sondern nur nen Teil. Hier mal die Bilder dazu: AXLE GeForce GTX 460 1 GB (Ace Edition) Review - Page 4/32 | techPowerUp . Man erkennt sehr gut am Kühler und an der Karte anhand der Paste, wo was zu liegen kommt  Klar könnt man jetzt sagen, dass ja nur das Zentrum gekühlt werden müsst, doch seh ich dies etwas anders: die Platte ist ja ein Hitzeverteiler, ergo wird auch die ganze Platte erwärmt und je grösser die effektive Leitfläche, um so besser. Von daher wäre es auch sinnvoller, wenn der Kühler wie der Referenzkühler das ganze Teil bedeckt.
Naja, hät da mehr von AC erwartet. Ich für meinen Teil werd den wohl doch sein lassen und auf nen anderen warten. Evtl. bringen ja auch andere Hersteller noch gute Kühler.


----------



## bose (28. September 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Soooooo.
Ich habe den Heidi jetzt draufgeklatscht.
Das anpassen war vielleicht mühsam.....
Mit dem Ergebnis bei Furmark bin ich auch einigermaßen zufrieden.
Temperatur ging auf max. 80 Grad bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 1000.

Ich werde aber noch 2 neue holen für vorne und hinten
Jetzt ist vorne ein 80er Revoltec Dark Blue und hinten ein 120er Scythe, der originale vom Scythe Ninja.
Ich depp habe den Ninja samt Papst Lüfter verkauft... hab ganz vergessen wieder zu tauschen.
Und evtl. einen neuen für den Kühler.
Leider finde ich keine Angaben wie stark der bläst, aber der PWM Adapter ist echt cool, so kann der Lüfter weiterhin von der Graka direkt gesteuert werden.

Hier paar Bilder.
Ist jetzt nicht sooo super schön geworden, aber das ist mir wurscht 
Ein paar von den Ram-Kühler habe ich in der mitte durchgesägt und auf die VRMs geklebt


http://www.abload.de/thumb/6vc7q.jpg


----------



## netheral (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Für den MK-13 gibt es jetzt übrigens montagestreben, die den Einsatz auf der GTX 460 ermöglichen. Ist zwar ein mords Klopper, aber ich habe ihn jetzt selber drauf und mit einem NB-DSP XL1 (max. 900 rpm) bei ca. 400 - 500 rpm ist das Ding nun unhörbar und wird unter Furmark max. 70°.

Ich bin happy damit.


----------



## bose (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Die Adapter passen aber nicht auf Palit und Gainward.
Wollts nur noch mal sagen, bevor jemand doof guckt ^^


----------



## Hendrix1983 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ansonsten gibt es noch keinen Kühler für das Palit/Gainward Design?


----------



## bose (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich befürchte sogar, dass es niemals einen speziellen Kühler geben wird.
Lohnt sich doch garnicht für 2 Hersteller einen zu produzieren.
Vielleicht passen ein paar ohne Probleme, aber das wird man nach und nach erfahren, wenn es welche getestet haben.


----------



## elohim (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

also momentan gibt es:

- gelid icy vision 2
- prolimatech mk-13

coming soon:

- arctic cooling twin turbo (?)
- thermalright shaman
- scythe setsugen 2 

ihr könnt ja ergänzen wenn was fehlt.


----------



## Hendrix1983 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



elohim schrieb:


> also momentan gibt es:
> 
> - gelid icy vision 2
> - prolimatech mk-13
> ...



Sind aber für das normale Nvidia Design oder? Das sollte man differenzieren.


----------



## Bruce112 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

byit24.de#

nimm den, hab den auf 470 gtx und schluß mit den hitze und leise ich höre nichts 

beim zocken 57 grad 
beim Ozone GPU tool 61 grad beim oc


----------



## elohim (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> byit24.de#
> 
> nimm den, hab den auf 470 gtx und schluß mit den hitze und leise ich höre nichts
> 
> ...



der preis ist noch recht ok, wie is denn die lautstärke?


----------



## elohim (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



Hendrix1983 schrieb:


> Sind aber für das normale Nvidia Design oder? Das sollte man differenzieren.



jup, die sind alle fürs referenz design. für die palit/gainward dinger gibts ja keine extra kühler/montage kits.


----------



## Hendrix1983 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich suche ja für meine Palit was. Da ich ja in meiner unendlich Weißheit mir das Ding zugelegt habe.


----------



## bose (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Wenn du handwerklich geschickt bist, dann käme der Heidi in Frage. Siehe meine Bilder bei Post #58.
Genügend Freiraum solltest du aber haben nach unten hin.
Das Teil samt Lüfter belegt 4 Plätze, und bei dem 5. wird der Abstand zwischen Karte und Lüfter ziemlich knapp.
Meine PCI Karte steckt im 6. Platz


----------



## elohim (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



Hendrix1983 schrieb:


> Ich suche ja für meine Palit was. Da ich ja in meiner unendlich Weißheit mir das Ding zugelegt habe.




der l2 pro von arctic cooling sollte doch auch passen? leise ist der zwar, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der von der kühlleistung reicht.
jedenfalls haben die den bei edelgrafikkarten auf einer gtx 460 verbaut!
http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-460/GTX-460-Arctic-L2-Pro-Edition


----------



## bose (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Es sollte nicht nur passen, es passt, allerdings auf alle GTX460 AUßER Palit und Gainward.
Ausgenommen bei der 768mb Version, die haben keinen zweiten DVI Anschluss, das ist überhaupt der Grund, warum man die Kühler anpassen muss.
Die Lochermaße sind mit 53mm standard.
Jaja, alles ziemlich kompliziert ^^


----------



## elohim (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

also haben die da auch was weggeschnibbelt oder was? sieht man auf dem bild nicht wirklich


----------



## bose (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich weiß ja nicht welcher Hersteller das ist.
Wenn es wirklich eine Palit oder Gainward ist, dann ist das der erste Kühler der ohne was dran zu basteln passt.
Für die anderen Herstellern, gibt es ja schon passende, extra für die 460


----------



## elohim (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



bose schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht welcher Hersteller das ist.
> Wenn es wirklich eine Palit oder Gainward ist, dann ist das der erste Kühler der ohne was dran zu basteln passt.
> Für die anderen Herstellern, gibt es ja schon passende, extra für die 460



bin mir ziemlich sicher das die ne palit verwendet haben, zumindet scheinen die für ihre eigen-gtx460-kreationen nur palit und gigabyte zu verwenden, und die gtx 460 l2pro edition sieht vom board her genau aus wie die palit, auf jeden fall kürzer als referenz:

GTX 460

bleibt nur die frage ob die am kühlkörper rumgedremelt haben


----------



## netheral (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich übernehme dafür zwar keine Garantie, aber ich habe mehrfach gelesen, dass die Palit Karten ein kürzeres PCB sowie quadratische Bohrungen haben.

Was mir aber allgemein bei Kühlern sorgen macht: Einige haben wie schon gesagt eine viel zu kleine Kühlfläche, um den Heatspreader der GPU abzudecken. Bei meinem Prolimatech sind es nur einige mm an beiden Seiten, die ich einfach vernachlässige. Bisher lebt die Karte und hat schon ca. 2 Std. Furmark gesehen.
Von daher dürfte es fast schon nichts ausmachen. Aber wenn dann ein guter Zentimeter frei bleibt, würde mich das schon beschäftigen.

Beim MK-13 kann man sich die Halterung auch selbst bauen. Nur hatte ich bei meinem Versuch nicht das nötige Werkzeug. Wer versucht, ohne Bohrständer bzw. Standbohrmaschine die Bohrungen für die Schrauben richtig zu setzen, wird die Sache leider ohne wirklich gute Bohrer und enormes Geschick sehr schnell gefrustet in die Ecke wemsen. Ist jedoch eins davon vorhanden, kann man mit dünnen Alustreben so ziemlich alles frickeln, was man braucht. Luft zum Slotblech habe ich Pi mal Daumen ca. 1,5 cm von den Heatpipes gesehen. Passt also locker. Nur verbraucht die ganze Geschichte ausnamslos alle Slots, weshalb ich über dünne Slipstreams und Kabelbinder nachdenken muss, sobald ich z.B. eine Soundkarte verbauen möchte.


----------



## elohim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

arctic scheint für die gtx460 leider nur den xtreme pro angepasst zu haben, nicht wie angenommen, den twinturbopro.
 schade, da das stück etwas überdimensioniert/teuer ist.

Arctic Cooling

der vorteil wäre, dass der auch zukünftige grafikkarten via neuer kits unterstützen soll.


----------



## Rocksteak (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Wenn du Zugang zu nem Dremel hast, bzw jemanden kennst der dir das machen kann, dann nimm den L2 Pro und schnibbel da wo der 2. DVI Port ist was weg, dann noch Heatspreader drauf und fertig.


----------



## elohim (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Wenn du Zugang zu nem Dremel hast, bzw jemanden kennst der dir das machen kann, dann nimm den L2 Pro und schnibbel da wo der 2. DVI Port ist was weg, dann noch Heatspreader drauf und fertig.



jo, hab ich ja oben schon selnst geschrieben, hab sogar noch einen l2 pro auf der alten 8800gt.

kühlleistung sollte vermutlich passen....? hast du das denn selbst gemacht bzw hast ergebnisse bzgl temps?


----------



## Rocksteak (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Nein tut mir leid, ich hab zwar selber den L2 Pro auf einer 8800GS aber bezüglich der GTX460 kann ich dir da nichts konkretes sagen.

Hier hab ich eine gute Seite für dich gefunden  es wird ein L2 Pro auf einer Palit GTX460 montiert, weiter unten gibts die Seitenauswahl, viel Spaß beim lesen. KLICK!

EDIT: Kurz und knapp; Die Temps sind gleich bei einer geringeren Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## Schnibbel (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Im November kommt der Scythe Setsugen 2. Ist auch schon gelistet für 38€ Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Kühler (SCVSG-2000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ein erstes Review in dem er ganz gut abschneidet gibt es auch schon Radeon3D  Test: Scythe Setsugen 2 Review


----------



## elohim (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Besten Dank erstmal für die Links. Er scheint ja ganz gut zu kühlen laut dem Test, mich würde nur noch interessieren, ob man da auch einen 25mm breiten 120er Lüfter drauf bauen kann mittels der Klammern.
Aber der Preis scheint ja dann doch recht hoch zu liegen, zumindest bei den mir vertrauten Shops.


----------



## Schnibbel (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Laut Scythe Forum lässt sich auch ein 25er drauf schnallen. Steht irgendwo in dem Thread Setsugen 2 presented at CeBit - Official Scythe Forum


----------



## elohim (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Das is schonmal sehr gut. 
Hmmm, mal schauen wie sich die Preise so entwickeln, der thermalright Shaman ist mir komplett vernickelt und mit 140er Lüfter ein wenig attraktiver, aber eben dann noch ein mal teurer.
Ob sich das alles lohnt? 
Naja, man kann halt hoffen dass die Dinger dann noch Aufwärtskompatibel sind für zukünftige Grafikkarten, dann würde sich das schon lohnen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

In der kommenden PCGH 12/2010 testen wir neue VGA-Kühler, darunter auch den Setsugen II, den Thermalright Shaman und den Prolimatech MK-13 zusätzlich auf einer Geforce GTX 460. Ich sag's mal so: Meine 460 hat nun einen Shaman drauf, keinen MK-13 mehr


----------



## elohim (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

jo, die haben ja sogar eine 480 damit ordentlich kühl bekommen. da sollte silent betrieb mit ner gtx 460 ja locker drin sein


----------



## Schnibbel (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Meine 460 hat nun einen Shaman drauf, keinen MK-13 mehr


Passen die Klammern auch an einen herkömmlichen 140er Lüfter oder bin ich auf den TY 140 angewiesen?


----------



## elohim (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



Schnibbel schrieb:


> Passen die Klammern auch an einen herkömmlichen 140er Lüfter oder bin ich auf den TY 140 angewiesen?



Mit den Klammern kann man alle gängigen 120 und 140 mm Lüfter anbringen. Ausser in Sachen Optik sind die Lüfter aber wirklich sehr gut und leise!

Technic3D Review: Thermalright Silver Arrow CPU-Kühler im Test | Seite 4: Lautstärke | Kühlungen

da kanst du dir ja mal die Lautstärkewerte anschauen


----------



## riotmilch (2. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich wollte mir eigentlich den Gelid Icy Vision Rev.2 für meine EVGA GTX 460 holen, aber nun lese hier von dem Shaman. Der scheint mir recht groß zu sein ^^
Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden =/


----------



## Schnibbel (3. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



elohim schrieb:


> Mit den Klammern kann man alle gängigen 120 und 140 mm Lüfter anbringen. Ausser in Sachen Optik sind die Lüfter aber wirklich sehr gut und leise!


Ah, Danke. Genau das mit der Optik ist der Punkt


----------



## je87 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

welcher der in der aktuellen pcgh getesteten grafikkartenkühler passt denn auf die gtx 460 1gb im palit design? leider habe ich eine solche karte und über die kompatibilität zu diesen karten steht im test leider nichts. weiß da jemand etwas drüber? 

mfg,

je87


----------



## elohim (7. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*



je87 schrieb:


> welcher der in der aktuellen pcgh getesteten grafikkartenkühler passt denn auf die gtx 460 1gb im palit design? leider habe ich eine solche karte und über die kompatibilität zu diesen karten steht im test leider nichts. weiß da jemand etwas drüber?
> 
> mfg,
> 
> je87



ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube keiner. dafür passt ein twin turbo pro, nur musst du auf höhe der dvi ausgänge ein paar finnen wegbiegen oder flexen. das wäre aber ne sehr gute und günstige option.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Puh, die Palit hat zwar "gescheite" Bohrungen, ist aber sehr kompakt, was das Risiko einer Kollision erhöht.


----------



## je87 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

so, ich habe mir den heidi vom community-mitglied bose besorgt.
meine erfahrungen mit diesem decken sich mit seinen.
nachzulesen, bzw. zu verfolgen unter

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-460-90-c-nach-30sec-furmark.html#post2465753

also ist zu sagen, das man den kühler wohl nicht empfehlen kann. haben beide dieselben schlechten erfahrungen gemacht. leider.


----------



## riotmilch (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Setsugen2 und einer EVGA GTX 460?
Der spricht mich, dank dem Test in der PCGH, mehr an als der Gelid.


----------



## je87 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Nachtrag: An dem Heidi lag es wohl doch nicht, sondern wohl an zwei!! defekten Palit GTX460. Der Käufer meines einen Heidi hat hervorragende Werte. 61°C bei 1037mV und 850 Mhz Chiptakt beim ATI-Tool-Test. Ich wollte das unbedingt noch los werden, da EKL einen top service bewies! daumen hoch!


----------



## RaZZ (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Ich ahbe den Accelero L2 Revison 2  drauf und der geht..  habe  Die karte Von palit.. der  Lüfter ist zwar net offziell passend  aber es geht man braucht nur 4 10 mm m2 schrauben und habe keine Temp probs..


----------



## Maneus Calgar (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

moin

ist bekannt ob der Shaman auf eine Gainward GTX 460 GLH passt ?
ich mach mir sorgen wegen  den übernander liegenden DVI anschlüssen
Bzw. welche kühler passen da ?


----------



## Guzkiller (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hi ich hab auch ne GTX 460 mit Dual DVI Übereinander, und mir wurde dieser kühler Empfohlen hab aber keine ahnung ob der passt. Wer ihn mir demnächst holen 

GELID Icy Vision Rev.2 Grafik-Kühler: Grafikkühler Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## KoP (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Dann wirst du entweder deinen Kühler verschandeln müssen, oder den DVI-Anschluss entfernen müssen.

Klick mich


----------



## Maneus Calgar (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

hm davon ausgehend müsste der shaman also passen ?
hm  hatt jemand die abstände der bohrungen des kühlers ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Der Shaman passt rein von den Bohrungen auf alles aktuelle am Markt. So Sachen wie die DVIs können natürlich Probleme machen.


----------



## Guzkiller (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Das ist doch nicht möglich das es keinen kühler für die Grafikkarten mit Dual DVI Übereinander gibt. Was für eine drecks idee von den herstellern!!!!!!!!!

Hat denn niemand eine idee für einen "Passenden Kühler" es geben könnte!?


----------



## bose (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Es gibt doch Kühler, nur nicht für die Hersteller Palit und Xpertvision.
Da muss man selber anpassen.


----------



## Guzkiller (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Wie Schauts mit Gainward aus? Welche Kühler passen denn ?


----------



## bose (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Hmm wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist es bei der Gainward genau so.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Setsugen II?


----------



## Guzkiller (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

*Dann werd ich mir den ScytheSetsugen 2 anschaffen ^^
*


----------



## riotmilch (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Den will ich mir auch holen ^^
Nur finde ich den nich für 35€ so wie in der PCGH angegeben ^^


----------



## sp33d (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

moinmoin,

ich lese hier im forum schon einige zeit hin und wieder mit und konnte auch schon gut profitieren. 

nun wollte ich euch meine erfahrungen mit der gtx 460 1gb gainward gs und dem ekl alpenföhn heidi nicht vorenthalten.

da ich aber wenig lust habe, alles nochmal zu tippen, zitiere ich mich selbst kurzerhand aus einem anderen forum:



> Moinmoin,
> 
> Da ich mir leider die GTX 460 in der 1 GB Version von Gainward gekauft hab, welche ein nicht gerade überzeugendes Kühlsystem aufzuweisen hat, habe ich mich einige Zeit nach alternativen Kühllösungen umgeschaut. Dabei bin ich auf den EKL Alpenföhn Heidi gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Bild: img_20110105_150925ufeo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_150931gcaw.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_1517444ela.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_1524080fc9.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_152648pdme.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_152703hiqu.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_152713udne.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_153840citn.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_153850mdbi.jpg - abload.de
Bild: img_20110105_153858jge4.jpg - abload.de

irgendwie hab ichs noch nicht so drauf mit dem bilder einbinden hier...
img und url in jeglicher kombi scheint nicht zu gehen. oO


----------



## BigH (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Neuer Kühler für GTX460 !!!*

Schau mal auf:

GTX 460 aftermarket (air) cooler (non-reference) list - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Da sind alle passenden Kühler für non-reference gtx 460 aufgelistet.

Ansonsten kann ich den Thermalright Spitfire empfehlen. Ist zwar riesig und relativ teuer, aber dafür hab ich bei meiner Palit super Temps (Idle: 26°C; Last: 52°C nach 45 Min. Kombustor mit 1920x1080) hab nen 140 mm AeroCool Shark Blue Edition dran.


----------

